# Cosair Hydro Series H50 oder H60 oder doch Antec H20



## bluschti (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo an Alle 

Ich überlege mir eine einfache Wasserkühlung für mein CPU zuzulegen.
Nun würde ich gerne wissen was für eine Wasserkühlung empfehlenswert wäre ?
Zurzeit habe ich noch meinen Boxed Kühler.

Habe mal im Internet ein wenig gesucht und bin auf folgende Kühler gestoßen:

1. Corsair Hydro Series H50 So.775/1156/1366 

2. Corsair Hydro Series H60

3. Antec Khler H2O 620 (0-761345-77085-9)


welcher dieser drei Kühler ist empfehlenswert ?
oder gibt es bessere im selben Preisbereich ?


Vielen dank im vorraus für eure Antworten


----------



## <BaSh> (4. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht hier mal schauen und dann in den Tests nachschauen. Aber eigentlich ist soeine Frage etwas für den ersten genannten Thread.


----------



## Takei Naodar (4. Juni 2011)

H60.... ganz klar....

kriegst du auch schon ca 10€ günstiger....
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a621823.html


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2011)

<BaSh> schrieb:


> Vielleicht hier mal schauen und dann in den Tests nachschauen. Aber eigentlich ist soeine Frage etwas für den ersten genannten Thread.


 
/sign.


----------

